# The iron and steel industry



## Eng-Maher (23 أكتوبر 2006)

Table of *******s
List of Tables v
List of Figures vi
1. Introduction 1
2. Iron and Steel Industry 2
2.1. The Iron and Steel Industry in Context 2
2.2. Iron and Steel Process 3
2.2.1. Ore Concentration and Coke Production 4
2.2.2. Ore Reduction 4
2.2.3. Iron Making 4
2.2.4. Primary Steel Production 5
2.2.5. Secondary Steel Production 5
2.2.6. Casting 5
2.2.7. Rolling and Finishing 6
2.3. Iron and Steel Production in India 6
2.3.1. Raw Materials 10
2.3.2. Energy Use 11
2.4. Past and Future Demand 11
2.5. Policy 12
3. Statistical and Econometric Analysis 13
3.1. Statistical Analysis 13
3.1.1. Previous Studies 16
3.1.1.1. Partial Productivity 16
3.1.1.2. Total Factor Productivity Growth 17
3.1.2. Own Estimates 17
3.1.2.1. Partial Productivity 17
3.1.2.2. Total Factor Productivity 21
3.1.2.3. Total Productivity 22
3.2. Econometric Analysis 24
3.2.1. Previous Studies 24
3.2.2. Own Estimates 25
***************************************************
الرابط ....................................:

http://eetd.lbl.gov/ea/IES/iespubs/41844.pdf

***********************************************
مع تحياتى م/ماهر


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (23 أكتوبر 2006)

مرحبا بك مهندس ماهر وبمشاركاتك الفعالة التى نتمنى للجميع ان يحذو حذوها


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (23 أكتوبر 2006)

thanxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Eng-Maher (24 أكتوبر 2006)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.*



هانى شرف الدين قال:


> مرحبا بك مهندس ماهر وبمشاركاتك الفعالة التى نتمنى للجميع ان يحذو حذوها


**********************************************************
عزيزى واخى الحبيب المهندس هانى مشكور كتير على ردك الظريف .. والذى ادخلنى هنا هو اسمك لانى بقراء مواضيعك فى المنتدى ومن كلامك يدل على انك انسان واسع المدارك وطيب النفس ارجوا ان تقبلنى صديقك واخ و الف شكر لك .. صحيح كل عام وانت طيب وبخير . ماهر


----------



## productique (29 أكتوبر 2006)

merci ... بورك فيكم


----------



## حسام جاسم (29 أكتوبر 2006)

الله يبارك فيك يااستاذ ماهر.


----------



## Eng-Maher (30 أكتوبر 2006)

مشكور اخى /حسام جاسم


----------



## البرنس_2010 (9 يناير 2007)

اشكرك على هذه المشاركة الفعالة وارجو من الله ان يرزقنا واياكم علماً نافعاً


----------



## Eng-Maher (9 يناير 2007)

البرنس_2010 قال:


> اشكرك على هذه المشاركة الفعالة وارجو من الله ان يرزقنا واياكم علماً نافعاً



---------------

مشكور يا امير ( برنس)


----------



## Ashour Owais (8 مارس 2007)

thankssssssssssssssss


----------



## habloon (10 مارس 2007)

شكراااااااااااا جزيلالالالالا


----------



## مراقب (11 مارس 2007)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## islamiccastel (5 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Eng-Maher (28 أبريل 2008)

مشكورين جميعا


----------



## سدير عدنان (24 يونيو 2008)

_*thanks for all informations*_


----------

